
Show HN: Book-like content publishing platform as an eBook alternative - asidiali
https://bookl.it
======
shervinafshar
Neat. First impression; how do I turn pages on this thing? Hmmm...arrow keys?
no. spacebar? no. Page Up/Page Down? No. Ah...click and drag by mouse.

~~~
asidiali
Thank you, definitely - need to make that more straightforward! Really
appreciate your time and feedback.

